# Hand mixer instead of stick blender?



## Jan in CO

With the hot process soap making in a crockpot, does anyone think I can use a hand mixer on low rather than the stick blender it calls for? I hate to purchase the stick blender if this will work. Thanks!


----------



## Tinker

I usually use my stick blender to bring soap to trace. I have never used anything other than a large spoon to stir after cook.

I have heard of people using a regular mixer, but it really splashes bad, and splashed lye is NOT fun. Using a stick blender is safer, as you don't have the mixture flying everywhere. If you have a SAFE way to cover your bowl to contain splatter, you could try your mixer, but they are only about $12-15 new, and you can often find them at Goodwill or yardsales for a couple bucks. Well worth the price.


----------



## notbutanapron

The splashback is bad on hand mixers and since most hand mixers have plastic bottoms... 

I also found that hand mixers work slower than stick blenders and are more likely to give you a false trace.


----------



## lathermaker

You are better off with a stick blender. Go check your local Second hand shop. I've picked up good ones for less than $7.

The regular hand mixer does splash quite a bit and you don't want active lye flying around your kitchen.


----------



## linn

Even if you can't find a used stick blender, I think mine cost $19. at Walmart.


----------



## hiddensprings

My handmixer sends everything flying so I would never recommend using it for soapmaking. I bought a very inexpensive stick blender at Walmart for under $20.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Hi, Jan! I used to use a hand mixer. Your best bet is to get a 5 gallon bucket lid... cut a hole to accomodate the beaters and then put it over the top of the crockpot and set the crockpot DOWN BELOW you. Keeps the fling-around down. I went to a stick blender and won't go back (unless my stick dies mid blend)... Have fun and be careful. The fling-around can be a problem...


----------



## FarmChix

Can you find one at a thrift store? It seems to me the hand mixer would cause a lot more airpockets....???


----------

